# Adding additional high-beam lights, LED bar



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

So last week I added some much needed additional lighting, in the form of an 100W LED bar to my Nissan Leaf. I did a quick how-to video on the subject:





Anyone else on this forum rocking some upgraded lights?


----------

